# Fresh Start Enamel Underbody Primer (217)



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NC, whats going on with the Benjamin Moore primer line-up? I tried looking up Superior Primer 046 but the fresh start came up.

(posted wrong product in topic title) Meant Multi-Purpose Oil Based Primer (024) their primer cans look alike.

Anyone using 024 on a regular basis? I have a poplar fireplace I want to prime, and sand an hour or so later to get 2 top coats of paint on by noon. This product sounds like it might do the trick.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

3 coats in 4 or 5 hours? what's the hurry?:blink:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> NC, whats going on with the Benjamin Moore primer line-up? I tried looking up Superior Primer 046 but the fresh start came up.
> 
> (posted wrong product in topic title) Meant Multi-Purpose Oil Based Primer (024) their primer cans look alike.
> 
> Anyone using 024 on a regular basis? I have a poplar fireplace I want to prime, and sand an hour or so later to get 2 top coats of paint on by noon. This product sounds like it might do the trick.


024 is the Alkyd Fresh Start. Don't use that if you need a fast turn around. 046 is the Fresh Start Superior. Its designed for what you're doing, and sands really well and is water clean up.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

chrisn said:


> 3 coats in 4 or 5 hours? what's the hurry?:blink:


I have a busy schedule and can't have product messing that up. It's really as simple as that. For me everything is timing, I have a bare wood fireplace and legs, 2 bare wood french doors and three large windows to stain and clear in one day. Just doing some research to make sure that happens.

This is one of those jobs you get a call from the builder and he tells you his painter doesn't have time to do a small remod for the mayor. We are in prime right now, I don't have time either but I'm making time because this was a referral so all I can throw at it is one day and it has to work.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> 024 is the Alkyd Fresh Start. Don't use that if you need a fast turn around. 046 is the Fresh Start Superior. Its designed for what you're doing, and sands really well and is water clean up.


Wow, good I asked. Im heading up to grab some 046 and run a few samples on some poplar to make sure this works for me. Thanks


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Wow, good I asked. Im heading up to grab some 046 and run a few samples on some poplar to make sure this works for me. Thanks


Superior Primer is not called Superior Primer Anymore.

You know how all those new fresh start primes have new labels.

Its called High-Hiding All Purpose Primer (046)

It covers well, I like how it penetrates on new wood. 

Its goes on thick, you could sprinkle a bit on water on it to make it easier on the brush. 

It will raise Grain. It does dry fast, 
For best sanding results I let it dry overnight.

With your quick turn around time, It will get the job done. Only problem you might encounter would be sanding it so soon, Let it dry as much as you can. Use heater, fan, etc.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Bin?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Has "Jack" re-invented the wheel yet?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought behr had a new stainblocking primer/finish-in-one?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Bin?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


Or lacquer., or agualente.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not tried brushing agualente, but it sure sprays and sands nice.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

You guys shooting the aqualente through an airless? What about availability? I've never seen campbell products anywhere.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I have sprayed it with an ff tip. Will be using some with my finish pro soonish.

Check here for a dealer.


----------



## dvab (Mar 12, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> 024 is the Alkyd Fresh Start. Don't use that if you need a fast turn around. 046 is the Fresh Start Superior. Its designed for what you're doing, and sands really well and is water clean up.


024 has recently been reformulated (look for new labels) and does indeed dry much faster than before - recoat times are an hour now (humidity dependent of course).


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used my finish pro with it. It sprays really well. The top coat is trickier, lower viscosity and likes to run a bit more easily, but on one project with that particular top coat.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## rduprey (9 mo ago)

jack pauhl said:


> NC, whats going on with the Benjamin Moore primer line-up? I tried looking up Superior Primer 046 but the fresh start came up.
> 
> (posted wrong product in topic title) Meant Multi-Purpose Oil Based Primer (024) their primer cans look alike.
> 
> Anyone using 024 on a regular basis? I have a poplar fireplace I want to prime, and sand an hour or so later to get 2 top coats of paint on by noon. This product sounds like it might do the trick.


Fresh Start Underbody Primer 217 is a great interior woodwork primer if you have time for drying and the budget from your project supports the cost of the time and labor. Great leveling and excellent sand ability. Best contemporary product I have seen for those qualities without going to lacquer.


----------

